# Pith Helmet Whitening



## bender (14 Apr 2009)

Greetings All - 

Just a quick intro - I am a civilian who plays with the local regiment band. 

Now, for my question. I have searched, but can't seem to find anything relevant. Does anyone know a method to return a pith helmet to it's original white? The one I was issued has yellowed with age (it's probably older than me!). I have tried bleach (in a very small spot) with no effect. 

From pictures, it seems to be unnoticeable on parade, but it really bugs me.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Apr 2009)

If it's a canvas-covered pith helmet, you can try liquid white kiwi boot polish in the squeeze bottle with foam applicator.  Don't lay it on too thick, and don't build up multiple layers until the texture of the fabric is lost.


----------



## bender (14 Apr 2009)

Hmmmm - it's not canvas covered, just a plastic one. I know that the yellowing is only on the surface, because when scratched, the white shows through. I suppose I could steel wool off the yellow, but I don't want to risk it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Apr 2009)

Since it a plastic helmet, the colouring is not just on the surface, the outer layer of the plastic has changed.  This is common with older helmets and exposure to light, like fading lawn furniture.  Not much you can do that I am aware of.  Anything abrasive will alter the helmet's appearance and only expose another layer to yellowing.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Apr 2009)

Take it to an auto body shop.  There are acrylic paints made to stick to virtually any surface, they may be able to shoot some matte white at it.  As a bonus, they can add an anti UV additive.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Apr 2009)

Since you don't own the helmet, first ask someone in authority with the band whether you can attempt any of these suggestions; if you screw it up, you may be buying the band a replacement.  That could be the first suggestion (if you're set on having a bright, shiny white head-dress) - buy a new one.  Otherwise, here's a couple of sites that have tips on cleaning yellowed white plastic.  Isn't Google helpful!

Free cleaning tips for yellowed plastic - Cleaning plastic with hydrogen peroxide

How to Clean Yellowed Plastic


----------



## IntlBr (15 Apr 2009)

Why, only the beating African sun old boy!

Tip-tip!


----------



## bender (16 Apr 2009)

I think I'll just leave it, I don't want to damage the helmet. Thanks for the suggestions though! From a distance, it's not really noticeable, so I don't think too many other people will see it.


----------



## qjdb (16 May 2009)

If it is the same material that all those lawn chairs / tables are made of, there is spray paint available that is made specifically for that material.

I have used it to freshen up some old chairs, and it worked like a Hot Damn.  Just got the paint at Canadian Tire or Home Depot.

Maybe suggest to whoever owns the helmets that you will take them all home, and give them all a shot, after doing a test subject (maybe on one that is going to get thrown out for being broken or something ? )


----------



## Biathloneil (17 May 2009)

Kat's suggestion is the superior route, the automotive finishing guys are generally a intellegent and fussy lot. DYI acrylic Krylon will work o.k. You should check with the owners representative. Since your part of a team, you should all look the same as that's what your trying to achieve after all. May be get all your band's headgear serviced to extend thier lifespan (UV damage) and your band will all look sharp.


----------



## armyvern (17 May 2009)

Hmmm, perhaps _Magic Eraser_? It works extremely well on ceremonial whites - belts etc.


----------



## chrisf (20 May 2009)

As in the Mr. Clean magic eraser? I'll have to try that.


----------



## bender (20 May 2009)

Well, after doing a short parade last Saturday, there are only two yellowish helmets in the band. You can only tell when they are right beside each other... I'll just have to wait until more become available, and then exchange it for a newer one. I find that the new helmets don't yellow, it's only the older ones that do it.

I'll have to give the Magic Erasers a shot before the big parade next Saturday. Worst that could happen is I get a spiffy looking belt!  8) 

Thanks!


----------

